

Static Web Apps - avsaro
http://www.staticapps.org/

======
ofrzeta
why call it "static", when it's obviously dynamic?

~~~
AndrewDucker
Because the server isn't dynamically producing web pages?

(I actually moved to this model myself recently - server producing data,
client using Angular to display it.)

~~~
ofrzeta
It's still misleading. There's already a term for it. It's "single page web
apps". Also they are quite dynamic, as they change the browser state through
Javascript and HTTP requests to the server. Nevermind.

~~~
mbleigh
Static Apps also encompass statically compiled web apps (e.g. Jekyll sites),
so it's not just SPA. I've also always hated the term Single-Page App, it's
like "horseless carriage." I prefer the term "Web Client."

That being said, there is lots of confusion out there because of the term
static. While the term is accurate in terms of using static file servers to
run web applications, I'm beginning to think a new term might be necessary.

